# Maxijet 1200 VERY Loud



## mike_302 (Feb 4, 2006)

Hi all. I notice that no one else has any issues with the Maxi-Jet 1200 so either I'm being very picky about the noise, or I'm really unlucky in buying them because it's LOUD! There is no doubt that there is some sort of noise that shouldn't be there. It's about 6 inches down inside the tank, I HAVE taken it all apart and done two things --> Crazy glued the lid (that kept popping off) after ensuring nothing was in there to cause the noise. And I alsocrazy glued between the impeller and the ceramic magnet (only glue BETWEEN them, not on them) according to a MOD that I read, and the other guy that had the problem originally said it worked like a charm.

Now here is where I am pretty sure the problem might lie (but it could be further down the line) : I can only hear the noise when the pump is near the side, on the glass... Other than that, yes you can sort of here it, and maybe its just because the water is absorbing the noise before it gets out to me.

So anyone have any other ideas!? The impeller is not cracked, and all that mod did was lock the impeller fins in line with the ceramic so that it can't do any more 3/4 turn... It was suggested on another forum

Please help!

Mike


----------



## mike_302 (Feb 4, 2006)

http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t161 ... 2/Phot.jpg
http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t161 ... CN2119.jpg

This is the impeller obviously


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm not understanding what you superglued in your pics. Can you link to the site that suggested the mod?


----------



## mike_302 (Feb 4, 2006)

http://www.ocforums.com/showthread.php?p=1942509


----------



## mike_302 (Feb 4, 2006)

Okay, I've decided I'm not over reacting now It's louder than it should be. I mean, you guys go on about how your filter is so silent you need to touch it to know it's running... This, I just have to be in the same room to know it's running. I DID put through a warranty order for a new impeller, just in case... I can definately here soem sort of rattling or crackling, but the impeller right now is fine! I also don't have hte venturi on it.. I'm just pushing straight water...


----------



## mike_302 (Feb 4, 2006)

lol, sorry, I needed to bump this back. I'm dumbfounded as to what could be causing this noise from the filter. I'm pretty confident now that hte only reason it's so loud is that the EXCESS noise is being amplified by the glass of the aquarium, since it's sitting (attached to the suction cups) on the glass. The glass itself is not making much noise.

Like I said, at first I thought it was OK, but now I have no doubt that anyone of you guys would throw it away and call it garbage if it was this loud. Should the pump not sound like a uniform hum instead of an... almost.... grinding/crackling noise? ? ?

I really need to figure this out. You guys all praise this pump, but this is FAR from quiet. I believe you that it should be, but in that case, then I'm doing something wrong.

PLEASE HELP!

Mike


----------



## mike_302 (Feb 4, 2006)

LOL! I'm definately talking to myself here but.... I can't BELIEVE this!

So that picture I posted (not the first one... my mistake on that one. The second picture, of the impeller), I'm sure you can all see that excess plastic edge from the manufacturing process. I filed it down and you wouldn't BELIEVE how much of a difference it made!!! It's absolutely unbelievable!!! The worst part is, it was a manufacturing process that created that lip! So, right from the factory, that pump was going to be an issue!

Here's were the REEEALLY crazy stuff comes into play:

So I took apart my Maxi 400's because I knew they had always made a noise similar to the 1200, but it didn't bother me as much because it wasn't as loud with the far slower speed. THEY BOTH HAD THE LIP TOO! I can't believe this now! That is unbelievable! Maxi-Jet's seem too be made with this excess lip at the bottom of the impeller that cause a LOT of noise as they rub against the inside of the powerhead. EVERYONE! check yours! File it down if necessary!

I highly doubt that I received a bad batch, since all 3 powerheads were purchased at different locations/times. Unless I am the world's unluckiest person (someone call Guiness) then I would say that either the lip is something INTENTIONAL by Marineland design, or there are a **** of a lot of screw up's like this one.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm glad you were able to solve the problem. I'm just sorry I wasn't able to help you resolve this problem. I'm not very familiar with this product so I was just taking a stab at helping you out.


----------



## mike_302 (Feb 4, 2006)

No problem at all. I'd just like to hear more feedback about the solution I came up with. I dunno if people just aren't reading my last post, but it's a fairly large issue when I find all 3 of my maxi-jet's have a manufacturing issue, all purchased seperately, at different times and places


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

I just stumble across you thread and appologize for not seeing it sooner, but I probably wouldn't have helpped other than tell you my 3 are quiet. So most likely you would have only been more frustrated!
I work in a plastic molding factory and thought for sure I knew what you were talking about. When the sheer edge (where the two halves meet) on a mold wears, the plastic can squeeze past the parting line and causes "Flash". 
But in your second pic that shows the end of the impeller and the rubber bushing on the shaft that is not what I expected to see. Maybe that is where their mold halves meet but it would be unusual. 
So you filed that lip off all the way around the circumference of the impeller body? I am going to take one of my "quiet" ones apart later and see if it looks the same, can't say from memory.
And out of curiosity when the new impeller shows up I'd inspect it to see if the lip is there, but then try it without doing anything to it to see how it sounds...


----------



## mike_302 (Feb 4, 2006)

Yup... Filed all the way around.

It'll be a week or two before they bother sending me the other impeller. Just finally faxed off for it about 2 days ago


----------



## mike_302 (Feb 4, 2006)

[Deleted--- sorry for the double post]


----------



## natalie559 (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks for the tips!


----------

